# Need info for a Z85



## FATJON (Jan 24, 2011)

What is the largest tire that I can run on a Z85? 23s are a little too sketchy in the lovely winter weather.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

FATJON said:


> What is the largest tire that I can run on a Z85? 23s are a little too sketchy in the lovely winter weather.


I have a ZC frame, so although I think the frame clearances are the same as yours, I can't be sure.

I run 25's all the time on my frame (schwalbe stelvio). I haven't actually measured the 25s to compare to the 23s I also use, but they are at least a little bigger, which I know because it is a little more difficult to get the 25s past the brake pads when I remove the front wheel, but it's not a big deal.

I haven't tried 28s, but my guess is that a "smallish" 28 might squeeze in there, but I wouldn't count on it. I've done it with other tiny clearance racing bike frames, but have settled on 25s as the max possible. By smallish, I mean that all 23s, 25s, 28s, etc. are not created equal. Some brands measure a couple mm larger or smaller than others for a given size, which may affect fit.

If you're buying your tires locally, maybe you could just bring the bike in and have them mount a tire on the wheel and see if it fits.

I actually bought a cheap hybrid that would fit 32mm tires for this reason. I converted it to road style bars and shifters (again cheap - used aero levers and bar end shifters, old bars i had)... and it works great on the awful pot-holed, wash-board, coarse gravel road I have to commute on was very sketchy on the skinny tires (not to mention the wear and tear on the tires from the sharp gravel). Same thing would hold for a suitable winter tire I'd think. The bike with the 32s is really nice (and fun!) to ride in those conditions. I almost have more fun with it than my Z (not really, love the Z a lot).


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I got a '11 Z85 and it came with 25s. I *think* you can put up to 28s on it, but don't quote me on that if it doesn't work . A good idea might be to hit them up on their FB page. It's run by the marketing guys but they seem to get info from the techs when required.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

deviousalex said:


> I got a '11 Z85 and it came with 25s. I *think* you can put up to 28s on it, but don't quote me on that if it doesn't work . A good idea might be to hit them up on their FB page. It's run by the marketing guys but they seem to get info from the techs when required.


We try to maintain some line of communicationon all the various web forums, but it can be difficult to monitor them all. 

In general the Z series is designed for 25mm tires, mostly because of the limitation of short reach brake calipers. I have found that 28mm tires will typically rub the top of the brake arch on the front and the chainstays on the insides unless the rear wheel is exceptionally stiff.

If you stick with 25mm you should be fine.

There are (were?) 26mm and 27mm tires available at one time, I'm not sure if these sizes are still around. I think the 26mm was a Tioga and Specialized casing and the 27mm was a Panaracer clincher and a Vittoria tubular width.

I don't think moving from 23mm to 25mm is going to take the ride from "sketchy" to sure-footed however. 2mm isn't much.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I don't think moving from 23mm to 25mm is going to take the ride from "sketchy" to sure-footed however. 2mm isn't much.
> 
> -SD


I definately agree w/ dave on this point.


----------

